# Elipse Respirator



## Dutchie7 (Oct 3, 2019)

What are the limitations of the Elipse Respirator? Specifically, will it work with filtering bleach fumes with the charcoal filter? What are the limitations with spraying, ie polyurethane, both water based and oil based. Thank you.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It depends on the filter.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

most of them come with the p100 filter which doesn't filter fumes - if you can get an organic vapor filter for the mask it'll do what you need though


----------

